# SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740 Driver



## Jei (Jul 9, 2008)

hi there. im jarred and i play world of warcraft. i cant play cuz it says i needa download a new driver/get directx. so i got directx and like 3 drivers. and i cant get the one for SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740. SOMEONE please help me here. 


much help apreciated.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, if you have an integrated graphics chipset, go here and choose the XP, IGP Graphics Drivers for 650-740......
http://www.sis.com/download/


----------

